# Teens: Oral Sex and Casual Prostitution No Biggie



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2010)

*Teens: Oral Sex and Casual Prostitution No Biggie - ABC News
*



*Teens in Documentary Say Oral Sex 'Not That Big of a Deal' and Get Paid for Sexual Favors*

*By CLAIRE SHIPMAN and COLE KAZDIN*

*May 28, 2009 ???* 

 They don't give their names, but viewers can see their faces plainly and what these teens are saying is shocking parents. 
 "I ended up having sex with more than one person that night and then in the morning I was trying to get morning-after pills," one of the girls said. "I was, like, 14 at the time." 



It's just one of dozens of stories from teenage girls in a new documentary by Canadian filmmaker Sharlene Azam that aims to shed light on the secret, extremely sexual lives of today's teens. 




 After four years researching for the documentary, Azam told "Good Morning America" that oral sex is as common as kissing for teens and that casual prostitution -- being paid at parties to strip, give sexual favors or have sex -- is far more commonplace than once believed. 



 "If you talk to teens [about oral sex] they'll tell you it's not a big deal," Azam said. "In fact, they don't consider it sex. They don't consider a lot of things sex." 



Evidence of this casual attitude may be seen in the fact that more than half of all teens 15 to 19 years old have engaged in oral sex, according to a comprehensive 2005 study by the Centers for Disease Control's National Center for Health Statistics. 

*'Oral Sex Is the New Goodnight Kiss'*

  In the documentary, "Oral Sex Is the New Goodnight Kiss," girls as young as 11 years old talk about having sex, going to sex parties and -- in some extreme situations -- crossing into prostitution by exchanging sexual favors for money, clothes or even homework and then still arriving home in time for dinner with the family. 



"Five minutes and I got $100," one girl said. "If I'm going to sleep with them, anyway, because they're good-looking, might as well get paid for it, right?" 
 Another girl talked about being offered $20 to take off her shirt or $100 to do a striptease on a table at a party. 
 The girls are almost always from good homes, but their parents are completely unaware, Azam said. 



"The prettiest girls from the most successful families [are the most at risk]. We're not talking about marginalized girls," she said. "[Parents] don't want to know because they really don't know what to do. I mean, you might be prepared to learn that, at age 12, your daughter has had sex, but what are you supposed to do when your daughter has traded her virginity for $1,000 or a new bag?" 

*Sex Favors Traded for Relationship Stability*

 For some of the girls, the sexual favors are not about clothes or money, but used to keep a relationship together in a chillingly objective way. 
"I think there's very much trading for relationship favors, almost like 'you need to do this [to] stay in this relationship,'" one girl told "Good Morning America." 



"There's a lot of social pressure," said another. "Especially because of our age, a lot of girls want to be in a relationship and they're willing to do anything." 
 The girls laughingly admitted they never talk to their parents about their sexual activity. 



"I mean, we're not looking for our future husbands," one girl said. "We're just looking for, maybe like ... at our age, especially, I think all of us, both sexes, we have a lot of urges, I guess, that need to be taken care of. So if we resort to a casual thing, no strings attached, it's perfectly fine." 
 Azam said she thinks the "no strings attached" romances could be a defense mechanism against a greater disappointment. 



 "A lot of girls are disappointed in love," she said. "And I think they believe they can hook up the way guys do and not care. 
 "But unfortunately, they do care."


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## FMJ (Jan 24, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> YouTube Video


 
Damn Min!! I spit cherrios all over my computer!


----------



## independent (Jan 24, 2010)

So where do I find one of these teens?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2010)

I get mine at school.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2010)

So the new oral is anal......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2010)

WTF couldn't I have been born 20 years later!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> *(snip)*
> "If you talk to teens [about *oral sex*] they'll tell you it's not a big deal," Azam said. "In fact, *they don't consider it sex.*



_Rationalization? _

Can we blame Bill Clinton? I guess that all happened long before these children were born. 

*Lewinsky scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

1996, a year that will live in infamy.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> So the new oral is anal......



Unfortunately, I don't believe that's the case either. 

That's considered "safe" sex as it's a form where you're certain not to become pregnant. It's an accepted alternative and I've read that many consider themselves virgins if they've _only_ participated in oral and anal versus vaginal sex.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2010)

> Clinton's responses were guarded, and he argued, "It depends on what the meaning of the word _is_ is".


 
This was fukkin classic!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> _Rationalization? _
> 
> Can we blame Bill Clinton? I guess that all happened long before these children were born.
> 
> ...


Since we are going that route I have to say Rap music also plays a little part of it.
 Ever heard some of the lyrics?


----------



## T_man (Jan 25, 2010)

Yea yea min0 its always down to rap isn't it looool typical old folk. Anyways it's better than emo shit that makes you want to slit your wrists or metal that encourages you to put on a suit of armor and slay your foes in order to get into that place with legendary dwarves.

darn them youths these days


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2010)

T_man said:


> metal encourages you to put on a suit of armor and slay your foes in order to get into that place with legendary dwarves.



Hey, whatever happened to religious tolerance you fucker. Now come here so i can send you to Valhalla with my glorious blade.

(FYI - that last part is an excellent pick up line in metal clubs.)


----------



## maniclion (Jan 25, 2010)

It's been this way since I was in school 15 years ago.  I had a girl begging me to let her give me a blow job in middle school, first sex at 15, cheerleaders coming over to my friends house to have a who has the best tits contest my Junior year, a preachers daughter offering to be my fuck buddy my senior year....nothing's shocking anymore....


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 25, 2010)

cant wait for the huge crop of bastard children that will come of this...

I swear this movie depicts the future of the planet perfectly


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 25, 2010)

maniclion said:


> It's been this way since I was in school 15 years ago.  I had a girl begging me to let her give me a blow job in middle school, first sex at 15, cheerleaders coming over to my friends house to have a who has the best tits contest my Junior year, a preachers daughter offering to be my fuck buddy my senior year....nothing's shocking anymore....




not really the case for me in hs 9 years ago, maybe I hung out with the.....right? crowd? lol but when I was in hs there was those few girls who were preggo that everyone kind of thought of funny, now days it seems more rare for a teen of any age not to be preggo, in fact most seem to be having their second/third child.

I hate to judge anyone, my parents had me at the young age of 22 and my brother at 20 but damn 2-3 kids while still in your teens, the future cant be good.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

T_man said:


> Yea yea min0 its always down to rap isn't it looool typical old folk. Anyways it's better than emo shit that makes you want to slit your wrists or metal that encourages you to put on a suit of armor and slay your foes in order to get into that place with legendary dwarves.
> 
> darn them youths these days


Been listening to rap since it first came out.
I have to say it's shit now.
Rap musicians glorify it, not to sound prudish but when they play this crap on the radio and a 9 year old kid sings along it's pretty disturbing.
Let me d a little search on some songs that glorify  giving head.

AKiNYELE; PUT iT iN YUR MOUTH
TOO SHORT; ******** BETTY
3 SiX MAFiA; SLOB ON MY KNOB
E-40; GiMME HEAD
D4L; BOBBLE HEAD
Gucci Mane- Freaky Girl
Plies- Becky
Shawna- Gettin some Head
Akinyele - Just put it in your mouth
She swallowed it-N.W.A
Lollipop
Spin me right round  (rap version)


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

As the parent of two young girls and a few nieces it bothers me.
Several girls on my old neighborhood were a little too generous with giving head.
When I was younger it wasn't a free give away like it is now. 
They now play spin the bottle differently.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

Funny how your into religion but defend lyrics like this. Typical religious hypocrite.


> typical old folk





> _Disclaimer: Mature content ahead. If you are younger than 18, please click here._​ Hey, someone had to do it – *why not me?*
> Rappers are among the most outspoken supporters of the* fine art of fellatio,* so much so that they dedicate entire verses or even songs to singing its praises. I mean, who doesn’t enjoy a friendly game of *tonsil tag* now and then?
> *Offensive?* Somewhat, although protected by the first amendment. *Hilarious? *Always, as long as you’re open to frequent vulgarities and an assumption of male dominance. Although, in the woman’s defense, this *particular act of oral sex* simply cannot be forced. Just ask *Delou Bowers*.
> Anyways. Let’s get *down to business,* shall we? Here are *nine fellatio-friendly rap songs* that would make even Karrine Steffans blush.
> ...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2010)

The words of wisdom from being on this earth for 22 years:

Girls want to suck and fuck, just as much (if not more in some cases than your normal dude will); what separates a dirty whore who you'd bring back from a bar and a respectable girl who you would bring back to your parents, is in their self esteem/(legit)confidence.

Girls who are sucking dick for no reason and prancing around naked at that young of an age, act like they have confidence but really have none at all.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 25, 2010)

Min0, you sound like old folks talking about how Elvis gyrating his hips on stage tore down all the morality of 1940's and 50's youth....

How do we know these kids didn't get exposed to sex by reading Tropic of Cancer or Catcher in the Rye hell even the Kama Sutra....

You wanna know why I think I was sexually active when I was younger, because I had a room adjacent to my uncles when we lived with them for a couple months and I used to see him and my aunt through the crack of the door going at it doggy style, I even saw her give him a blow job, I was only five....you know when I was 10-12 I wanted to be like a Buddhist Monk, even hearing 2 Live Crew's music during that time couldn't get me interested in girls....you know what shifted me back?  My hormones, they kicked in and I said fuck wanting to be a monk, I wanna just get my bishop baptized....  

You wanna know what song I used to hear in the back of my mind while having sex as a young man, Led Zepplins Lemon Song, not pop that coochie, not Eazy E's I wanna fuck with you but this song right here.....

"Squeeze me baby, till the juice runs down my leg. (X2) 
The way you squeeze my lemon, I'm gonna fall right out of bed."






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

Some musicians can go around and make it a little less obvious, rap goes overboard in my opinion... and like I said, unfortunately my kids listen to this crap.
Some of the lyrics are just overboard.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Some musicians can go around and make it a little less obvious, rap goes overboard in my opinion... and like I said, unfortunately my kids listen to this crap.
> Some of the lyrics are just overboard.



Im not a parent but I agree to an extent, I even listen to rap but I dont listen to that nasty shit, that is even more or less R&B type of shit than real rap, but I listen to gritty hood gangsta rap hahah and Im as white and unhood as can be, it is just all a feeling I get, mostly listen to it when working out, but it doesnt effect my attitude or what I do at all, I dont even really listen to the lyrics, it is the beat, flow...I dont know how to describe it, the lyrics that I do hear are just lyrics and mean nothing to me

I see some nasty ass status messages on Myspace though from girls that just make me scratch my head like WTF!? are you serious...!?

I dunno, when it comes to relationships Ive always been more into the good girls, Im sort of a romantic sap even though Im not into chick flicks and shit lol, just really picky about chicks


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> Im not a parent but I agree to an extent, I even listen to rap but I dont listen to that nasty shit, that is even more or less R&B type of shit than real rap, but I listen to gritty hood gangsta rap hahah and Im as white and unhood as can be, it is just all a feeling I get, mostly listen to it when working out, but it doesnt effect my attitude or what I do at all, I dont even really listen to the lyrics, it is the beat, flow...I dont know how to describe it, *the lyrics that I do hear are just lyrics and mean nothing to me*
> 
> I see some nasty ass status messages on Myspace though from girls that just make me scratch my head like WTF!? are you serious...!?
> 
> I dunno, when it comes to relationships Ive always been more into the good girls, Im sort of a romantic sap even though Im not into chick flicks and shit lol, just really picky about chicks



I sure hope not....your a bit too old to be influenced.
I talking about the 8 to 13 year olds who mimic these idiots, whether it be Emo or a Rapper.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I sure hope not....your a bit too old to be influenced.
> I talking about the 8 to 13 year olds who mimic these idiots, whether it be Emo or a Rapper.



even in high school/middle school though, Ive listened to rap most of my life and it really didnt effect me at all, but I guess that is the thing, I was above the influence, cant be said for most teens/kids


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I talking about the 8 to 13 year olds who mimic these idiots, whether it be Emo or a Rapper.



..and at eight to ten years old, if not younger, they don't miss *a thing*.

My son (10) knows how I feel about (current) hip hop/rap....anything that promotes or glamourizes violence, mistreatment of women, killing law enforcement officers...it's all a truckload of crap. Just a bunch of Poser Brothers with fourth grade educations being marketed by scumbags with college educations to make a buck. Yo.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> ..and at eight to ten years old, if not younger, they don't miss *a thing*.
> 
> My son (10) knows how I feel about (current) hip hop/rap....anything that promotes or *glamourizes violence, mistreatment of women, killing law enforcement officers.*..it's all a truckload of crap. Just a bunch of Poser Brothers with fourth grade educations being marketed by scumbags with college educations to make a buck. Yo.


There's nothing positive about it.


----------



## T_man (Jan 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Been listening to rap since it first came out.
> I have to say it's shit now.
> Rap musicians glorify it, not to sound prudish but when they play this crap on the radio and a 9 year old kid sings along it's pretty disturbing.
> Let me d a little search on some songs that glorify  giving head.
> ...



Lol. I'm not defending rap. It's just dare I say _idiotic_ to lay the blame on it. How many of these people actually listen to rap?

The real reason it's like this is because they're *teens* and doctors and such are saying it's healthy to have sex so there's not as much as a taboo on it and parents are tending to say "use a condom" rather than the old "dont have sex till you're married".

Blaming it on rap is funny! But hey everyone's gotta have their scapegoat.

Oh and FYI in my school the most promiscous people were the metalheads and people who listened to mainstream pop, not rap.


----------



## T_man (Jan 25, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Hey, whatever happened to religious tolerance you fucker. Now come here so i can send you to Valhalla with my glorious blade.
> 
> (FYI - that last part is an excellent pick up line in metal clubs.)



Ahhhh valhalla I lost the word at the last minute!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Since we are going that route I have to say Rap music also plays a little part of it.
> *Ever heard some of the lyrics?*



Yup.



maniclion said:


> It's been this way since I was in school 15 years ago.  I had a girl begging me to let her give me a blow job in middle school, first sex at 15, cheerleaders coming over to my friends house to have a who has the best tits contest my Junior year, a preachers daughter offering to be my fuck buddy my senior year....nothing's shocking anymore....







min0 lee said:


> Some of the lyrics are just overboard.



Agreed.

But I don't know if it necessarily changes behavior. Regardless, I believe it's inappropriate for young people/children to be exposed to such language/lyrics.

Children grow up too quickly anyway. Why allow them to speed up the process?

Otoh, I remember having a debate (as a school project) whether watching violence on TV would cause students to _be _more violent. The side that argued that people are responsible and should realize that TV is just that, TV or _entertainment_, and not a brainwashing device that will corrupt people, _won _the debate.

I'd _like _to think that the same is true of rap. Inappropriate for some, but not so influential that it will override a parent's influence. Am I convinced either way? No. Would I buy Lil Wayne for my niece? *Heck *no!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 26, 2010)

and here we go.....

Teen pregnancy rate up after 10-year decline - Yahoo! News



> By JoAnne Allen Joanne Allen   ??? 2 hrs 33 mins ago
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) ??? The U.S. teen pregnancy rate rose in 2006 for the first time in more than a decade, reversing a long slide, a U.S. think tank reported on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 26, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> The heimey run liberal media has infiltrated the minds of the american youth. Whether its the news, MTV, record labels....The sole purpose is to corrupt the fabric of our society for their own gain. There...I said it.


 
Heimey . easy Mr. jackson..lol


----------

